# [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile



## creativecell (13 März 2008)

Hallo allseits,

der Thread richtet sich in erster Linie an Teilnehmer aus Österreich, kann aber auch für die anderen hilfreich sein:

T-mobile (Austria) hat mich zuletzt dreimal unter "Sonstige Dienste" für unaufgefordert empfangene SMS von 0900-Nummern zur Kasse gebeten. Ich habe ausführlich recherchiert und erfahren, dass die Dienste über eine Firma

*DIMOCO Austria*
Direct Mobile Communication GmbH.
Professor Liebermann Straße A01/405
A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge

verrechnet wurden.
Der Vorgang wurde von mir erfolgreich (d.h. mit Rückbuchung der Belastung) beeinsprucht.
Dennoch habe ich heute *Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien* gegen folgende Firmen erstattet, nachdem mir Dimoco die Verbindungsdaten bekannt gegeben hat:

*EROS Video Entertainment Ltd.*
20/22 Bedford Row
WC1 R4JS London

sowie gegen

*Mobilebizz Entertainment GmbH.*
Ameisbachzeile 123/6/4
A-1160 Wien

Aus diversen Beiträgen in diesem und ähnlichen Foren weiß ich, dass dieses Thema mittlerweile eine ziemliche Breite angenommen hat. Insbesondere EROS Video Entertainment füllt bereits mehrere Seiten von Threads in verschiedenen Foren (siehe Google). Und wie es scheint, führen dabei zahlreiche Spuren nach Österreich und Deutschland, obwohl (oder vielleicht gerade weil) diese "Firma" in UK registriert ist.
Deshalb möchte ich alle T-mobile Kunden einladen, ihre letzten Rechnungen zu prüfen und den Posten "Sonstige Dienste" genauest zu hinterfragen. T-mobile sieht das zwar nicht gerne, muss aber auf Anfrage der Kunden die Verbindungsdaten herausrücken.
Wer sich geschädigt fühlt möge
a) die betreffende Rechnung bei T-mobile beeinspruchen (falls das länger als 1 Monat zurückliegt: mit Drohung der Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft! Denn T-mobile wird sich quer zu legen versuchen...)
b) Mehrwertdienste sperren lassen (sofern er/sie diese nicht aktiv benötigt, z.B. für Parkscheine, Tickets, usw.)
c) mit mir in Kontakt treten damit ich die Staatsanwaltschaft in derselben Angelegenheit mit mehr Namen von Geschädigten konfrontieren kann!
Ich finde, dass man einfach einmal anfangen muss, gegen diese [...] offensiv vorzugehen. Vom Plaudern und Schimpfen in diversen Threads ändert sich nämlich gar nix!!!

Also Leute - wehrt euch, ich bin ganz vorne dabei und freue mich über jede Unterstützung!

creativecell (at) gmx.net

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2008)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*

Diese UK limiteds haben tschechische (oder waren's slowakische?) "Zwillinge". Google mal nach der Adresse

Bolzanova 1963/9 CZ 66902 Znojmo

Wenn Du den StA zum Ermitteln kriegst, melde Dich, der soll sich ans Forum wenden für Details.

Viel Glück und gutes Gelingen!

PS: Gib mal hier
http://portal.justice.cz/uvod/JusticeEN.aspx
EROS VIDEO ein

oder

ALPHAJURIS


Beim UK-Zwilling ist ein Firmengründerdienst/Direktorendienst eingetragen. Wie das zusammen hängt, weiß ich noch nicht.

Registered No.: 05767015 
Name: EROS VIDEO ENTERTAINMENT LTD. 

Address: 20/22 BEDFORD ROW
LONDON
WC1R 4JS

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Company Appointments: 2 / Resignations: 0 
 Resignations 
To view details of other appointments held, click on the appropriate underlined name. 

ISS INTERNATIONAL SECRETARY SERVICE LTD    SECRETARY 
SUITE 18 SHEARWAY BUSINESS PARK 
SHEARWAY ROAD 
FOLKESTONE 
KENT 
CT19 4RH    Appointed: 03/04/2006 
Nationality: BRITISH  
Date of Birth: 11/05/2004    
Company Appointments: 407  


INDS LIMITED    DIRECTOR 
INGLES MANOR 
CASTLE HILL AVENUE 
FOLKSTONE 
KENT 
CT20 2RD    Appointed: 03/04/2006 
Nationality: BRITISH  


@Mods: Das sind alles Firmennamen, keine Personennamen. Also bitte nicht wieder löschen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2008)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*

Es wundert mich, dass sich hier noch nicht mehr Opfer gemeldet haben. Möglicherweise weil sie sich so wie ich vorerst nicht hier registrieren wollen.

Auch auf meiner Handy-Rechnung sind in den letzten Monaten vereinzelt Mehrwert-SMS verrechnet worden, obwohl ich nichts bestellt oder aboniert habe und auch niemals auf Spam SMS geantwortet habe. Leider bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen genauer zu recherchieren. 
Laut www.rtr.at sind die betreffenden Mehrwertnummern folgenden Firmen zugeordnet:

Mobilebizz Entertainment GmbH
Ameisbachzeile 123/6/4 A 1160 Wien

Mobile Marketing Ltd.
20/22 Bedford Row GB WC1R 4JS London

Über eine Sperre von Mehrwertnummer und den Versuch, etwas Geld vom Mobilfunkbetreiber zurückzubekommen, hinaus lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht der Aufwand nicht. Als "Zeuge" stünde ich aber gegebenenfalls trotzdem zu Verfügung.

lg
Reinhard


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2008)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es wundert mich, dass sich hier noch nicht mehr Opfer gemeldet haben. Möglicherweise weil sie sich so wie ich vorerst nicht hier registrieren wollen.


Die Probleme mit den nicht bestellten Reverse-Charged-SMS gibt es bei uns in Österreich schon lange. Auch zwei Threads (Reverse-Charged-SMS in Österreich) gibt es hier dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44655
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42347
Dazu immer wieder Berichte in den Medien:
http://help.orf.at/?story=6977 - November 2007
Auch zwei neuere im Standard und im Kurier gab es (beide leider nicht via Internet frei abrufbar)



> Über eine Sperre von Mehrwertnummer und den Versuch, etwas Geld vom Mobilfunkbetreiber zurückzubekommen, hinaus lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht der Aufwand nicht.


Doch. Etwas gibt es noch: Anzeige bei der Fernmeldebehörde wegen Spam.

Es ist allerdings ärgerlich, da den Verantwortlichen dieses Problem schon *seit Jahren* bekannt ist, und was passiert? Nix. Gar nix. Überhaupt nix. Ok, man kann das Geld vom Mobilfunkbetreiber zurückholen. Diese stellen sich aber manchmal zickig an. Wenn man aber auf seine Rückzahlungsforderung beharrt, sollte es im Regelfall klappen. Mehrwertnummernsperre sowieso. Ist ja auch kostenlos.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2008)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*

Danke für die Links. Die Problematik ist mir aber ohnehin bekannt.



Wembley schrieb:


> Doch. Etwas gibt es noch: Anzeige bei der Fernmeldebehörde wegen Spam.



Solange sich Spam in Grenzen hält und ich nicht dafür bezahlen muss, kann ich damit leben. 
Selbst wenn ich mit einer Anzeige (in diesem Fall gegen eine Firma mit Sitz in London) Erfolg hätte, wäre das ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Ähnlich wie bei E-Mail Spam ist das ein internationales Problem, wo der Einzelne nicht viel erreichen kann.


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2008)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich mit einer Anzeige (in diesem Fall gegen eine Firma mit Sitz in London) Erfolg hätte, wäre das ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


Ich war im Sommer 2006 selbst mal betroffen. Es waren zwar "nur" 2 Euro. Aber ich fuhr das volle Programm (außer Anzeige bei der Polizei). "Meine" Firma war allerdings aus Österreich, daher für die Fernmeldebehörde leichter greifbar. Bei Firmen, die in einem englischen Briefkasten wohnen, schaut das sicher anders aus. Wobei ja in diesem Fall ja Geldflüsse in Österreich vorhanden sind, schließlich bekommt man das Geld von seinen österreichischen "Vermietern". Inwiefern allerdings die Fernmeldebehörde drauf Zugriff hat, weiß ich nicht.

Mehr als ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist es wirklich nicht. Aber so war zumindest sichergestellt, dass die an mich versandte SMS ein Verlustgeschäft war.


----------



## Pascale (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei A1*

hallo,

mich hats aktuell nun auch erwischt - ich lösch die Dinger ohne zu öffnen und doch erscheinen auf der Rechnung (ich bin bei A1) Mehrwertsms empfangen und als absender meine eigene nummer ! ! !

ich bin nun auch dran und übe druck auf der service-line aus, da ich auch rausgefunden habe:

Die Absendernummer ist 0930 662244
und die Adresse ist wie gehabt
Mobile Marketing Ltd.
20/22 Bedford Row GB WC1R 4JS London

eine Riesenschweinerei Werbung zu machen für Seitensprünge etc. und damit Beziehungen noch mehr zu gefährden, als ob es heutzutage nicht schon schwer genug ist, an der eigenen Beziehung zu arbeiten...

so long


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*

Hallo Leute!

Bei mir in der Family ist ein Fall jetzt aufgetreten, über 400 € in summe Schaden wegen dieser Merhwert-SMS-Problematik.
Hauptverrechner ist die Mobilebizz sowie dann zwei auslöndische Firmen.


Wenn EUCH sowas auch assiert, sofort an das Fernmeldebüro wenden.
z.B für Oberösterreich:   [email protected]


Dann ermitteln die und geben es gegebenenfalls an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter.

Grüß

daniel


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2010)

*AW: [...] Mehrwertdienste bei T-mobile*

Erweiterung:

Mobilebizz Entertainment GmbH.
Ameisbachzeile 123/6/4
A-1160 Wien

[ edit]


----------

